# 5 year oldwith intact penis complaining of pain



## hippiemum21580 (Jul 14, 2007)

I need somehelp.My 5year old son complained a few days ago that hsi penis was hurting.(all the time,not whenhe pees like a UTI, which was MY first thought.) Anyway, when I had him pull it back thetip looked pretty red. I did takenote that he didn'tseemabletopull it back as far as his younger brothers whoare also intact. But I am assuming all boys are different. (?) I mean, hecan pullit back enoughto show the entire tip sufficiently.He does clean it properly and rinses it well so it's not a soap irritation. He also doe not play with it or anything.Itis stillhurting him. I just wanted to ask here before bringing him to a doctor who may be of the opinionhe just needs to circumcise him to fix the problem. Any ideas???


----------



## tammyswanson (Feb 19, 2007)

It could be it's beginning to separate, if he hasn't separated yet. The penis should never be forcibly retracted and cleaned, and soap should not ever be used to clean it, just warm water. Soap can irritate the mucous membrane. If he uses soap to clean it, maybe that is what is causing the irritation?

Beware of any doctor that recommends circumcision, many have absolutely no knowledge about the foreskin and it's function.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

By cleaning properly I assume you mean he dosnt use soap on his penis? Because that is something that should NOT be done.

At his age seperation is a very probable culprit have you read this thread? http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=764732


----------



## chaoticzenmom (May 21, 2005)

It may be a UTI. Maybe you can get him some cranberry juice and those UTI pain relieving pills that turn your pee red. My dr. approved those for my daughter when she had one at 6yrs old. Uristat, I think is what it's called. Uristat, cranberry juice and lots of water before going to the dr. You can also get UTI test strips at the pharmacy next to the uristat.

Also, no soap on the penis and no bubbles in the bath.


----------



## KMK_Mama (Jan 29, 2006)

Sounds like separation to me. My DS just turned 3 and he has been complaining about his for a few months. I just noticed it starting to retract when he plays with it.


----------

